# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Dinner Idea from BA - Fish sticks!

## JEK

BON APPETIT BLOGS

Halibut Fish Sticks with Dill-Caper Tartar Sauce
9:00 AM / MAY 19, 2011 / POSTED BY Guest
FILED UNDER: Quick Main Thursdays
Hallelujah, the weekend is in sight, and you need a no-brainer dinner tonight. Quick Main Thursdays has you covered.
 
Photograph by Patricia Heal

Unfortunately, when most people think of fish sticks, or as the Brits call them, fish fingers, they envision those tough, oddly perfect rectangles that come from a box. (Oh, yeah, and those bearded Gorton's men in their yellow slickers. Oh! And South Park.) Let this recipe extinguish those notions. Our halibut fish sticks are still fast and easy, but they're also fresh (read: no yellow slicker).

Ingredients
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 1/2	tablespoons chopped fresh dill
2 tablespoons drained capers
2 tablespoons chopped fresh chives
2 tablespoons finely chopped cornichons or dill pickles plus 1 tablespoon pickle juice from jar
1 1/4	cups *panko* (Japanese breadcrumbs)
1 large egg
1 1/2	pounds 3/4-inch-thick halibut fillets, cut into 3x3/4-inch strips
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
INGREDIENT TIP
The panko (Japanese breadcrumbs) for the fish sticks can be found in the Asian foods section of some supermarkets, as well as at Asian markets./Try topping the French toast with mascarpone (also called Italian cream cheese), sold at supermarkets.
Preparation
Mix first 5 ingredients in bowl. Season with pepper. Cover and chill tartar sauce. Spread panko on plate. Whisk egg in small bowl. Sprinkle fish with salt and pepper. Working in batches, coat fish in egg. Coat in panko; shake off excess.
Heat 1 1/2 tablespoons oil in large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add half of fish and cook, turning often, until fish is opaque in center and golden on all sides, about 4 minutes total. Transfer to 2 plates; cover to keep warm. Repeat with remaining oil and fish. Spoon tartar sauce alongside.


Read More http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/qu...#ixzz1MoE8Jv4P

----------


## MIke R

yeah I do that  often...only with haddock or cod.....the oil has to be peanut, and the pan has to be cast iron.

with some sweet potato frittes and homemade cole slaw

----------


## andynap

I would flour the fish before dipping in egg- it helps the egg to stick.

----------


## MIke R

absolutley

----------


## andynap

Especially fish because it's so slimy the flour dries it off and the egg sticks.

----------


## MIke R

yep...and as I learned from you....

rice flour...

----------


## andynap

Rice flour is great and also makes fabulous batter

----------


## MIke R

agree - but I still prefer chestnut flour for my chicken....but I like rice flour for my fish


ever try chick pea flour?...thats nice too

----------


## andynap

Batter = fish. I have not looked for chestnut flour but I would like to make Vetri's chestnut gnocchis. I am sure Whole Foods has it.

----------


## MIke R

chestnut flour imparts a nice flavor to the chicken...and browns it nice..its what they use in General Tsaos chicken..a very fine flour once you sift it

----------


## katva

I have never heard of chestnut flour----and I'm going to go look for some on Saturday at WF.  I love getting these tips   :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

Stimulating conversation and thinking.

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

indeed!   :p

----------


## Jeanette

> Stimulating conversation and thinking.



I was just thinking that... This conversastion is so scintillating that I think we need to make the NYC ladies' dinner co-ed so we can discuss flour.   }:|  }:|

----------


## katva

oh, c'mon now......flour, peanut oil, cast iron pans.....I find it fascinating!  :Wink:

----------


## Jeanette

Madame, you need to get out more... Take me up on the NYC offer.   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## katva

you are right!  I'm living in a house with all guys, plus 2 male dogs.  Ladie's Night is in order...I'm working on it--plus, did you see that I think we can make it to Philly in July?  Might as well hijack this thread as well  :p

----------


## MIke R

> I have never heard of chestnut flour----and I'm going to go look for some on Saturday at WF.  I love getting these tips



not easy to find in the stores ...an Italian bakery would be a good start....

----------


## katva

OK, thanks----I will try Whole Foods, since it's right around the corner from work....then there are some ethnic grocers nearby.  We make chicken often (Tom can't eat beef---allergic to it), so I'm always looking for something to try.

----------


## JEK

As usual, Amazon has it!
Link

----------


## Dennis

> Might as well hijack this thread as well  :p




I have no idea what thread I'm reading anymore...

----------


## MIke R

> As usual, Amazon has it!
> Link



yeah I  am not surprised

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by katva
> 
>  Might as well hijack this thread as well  :p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what thread I'm reading anymore...



thats how you know its a good one!!!

----------


## katva

even easier.  Merci!  I would never have thought to look on Amazon for flour....I need to get out more!

sheeeeeeeeeeesh.

----------


## MIke R

more and more Wendi and I are going to Amazon for hard to find things..especially food items

----------


## Jeanette

> Ladie's Night is in order...I'm working on it--plus, did you see that I think we can make it to Philly in July?  Might as well hijack this thread as well  :p



Philly in July? Phabulous!!  I missed that... Facebook? eMail? sbhonline?

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by katva
> ...




True. True.

If we can just work bears into this...

----------


## MIke R

animal or football?
or both?

----------


## katva

LOL---check EE, under the Cartoon of the Day thread, of course  :laugh: 

We can talk about what we are going to wear, too....

----------


## JEK

Coconut Flour

----------


## MIke R

oh man...that has interesting possibilities..I'll have to show it to the house baker

----------


## Jeanette

> Coconut Flour



Et tu, Brute? 

At least this flour is low carb and gluten free...

----------


## JEK

I was trying to stump the flour stars.

----------


## andynap

It would not be something I would use

----------


## JEK

That makes my day.

----------


## MIke R

coincidentally I am doing chicken cutlets tonight dusted in chestnut flour....for my Marsala

----------


## andynap

Barbuzzo is cooking for us  

http://barbuzzo.com/barbuzzo/

----------


## MIke R

yeah well ..Kara is cooking for me tomorrow night...so there :p

----------


## andynap

:P  :P  :P

----------


## MIke R

not only that but she is promising to take Lena in the kitchen and put her to work...good for her..good for us...LOL

----------


## amyb

I see a video in the making!

----------


## MIke R

not from me.....anyone else can feel free...LOL

I'm eating....

----------


## Jeanette

> I was trying to stump the flour stars.



LOL..  As if that would be a challenge?

----------


## katva

....so ANYWAYS......thanks for posting the recipe---I'm going to try it Sunday, with rice flour and peanut oil, in my cast iron pan.  

Once I get the chestnut flour from Amazon, I will try it with chicken for a nice dinner for Tomva next week

 :)

----------


## JEK

I really enjoyed the Flour Fellows Forum. Rich stuff.

----------


## Jeanette

Maybe when you are in Philly we can try out the coconut flour just for fun. Maybe bake a cake or make coconut shrimp or something.  }:|  }:| 

Tomorrow is Friday. I am sooooo in trouble on this forum.

----------


## MIke R

> ....so ANYWAYS......thanks for posting the recipe---I'm going to try it Sunday, with rice flour and peanut oil, in my cast iron pan.  
> 
> Once I get the chestnut flour from Amazon, I will try it with chicken for a nice dinner for Tomva next week
> 
>  :)



that a girl...  :thumb up:  


do a chicken Marsala with it...its nice...what I am eating tonight..with a lot of mushrooms and shallots in the sauce

----------


## katva

:) yum.  Great idea....

----------


## katva

right on, Jeanette!  We will discuss all of the qualities of the flour while we are baking or making....whatever.....just as long as the pineapple infused vodka drinks don't conflict with the coconut flour flavor. :)

----------


## Jeanette

Maybe we can make flour videos for the forum or post them on youtube or something. Who says the Flour Fellows Forum can't be for Females, too? The boys shouldn't have all the fun with flour!!!!

----------


## Jeanette

p.s. Speaking of pineapple-infused flavors, did you know that DelFrisco's has their VIP hour (or hourS in our case) on Sunday nights, too???

----------


## katva

oh dear Lord.....del Friscos, huh?  Yikes.  Could be fun  :p

----------


## Jeanette

Glad to see you still remember the place!

----------


## Voosh

Someone mentioned bears. Nope, not going there here. Some sushi and a tripe stew with some fresh Italian bread and sausage from our local market (I'm the only one in there that doesn't speak Italian. We just point and agree on what I wanna walk out with.) Miss the gibbie salad from Andy Hall. 

Kathy's big turnoff - "How can you eat those MREs?" The, not so subtle, Voosh - "I did pick up some fresh eggs, just cut steaks, fresh potatoes when buying the Cabernet ya like. Ya got the spices ready for some cookin'? And, unlike on SBH, I do the morning breakfast run up here."

----------


## Jeanette

Bears are so yesterday already, Vooshie. Today was flour.  :p 

Alright, I gotta ask... Did you eat the sushi, tripe stew and sausage during the same meal???

----------


## Rosemary

I could use the fish sticks long about now.

----------


## JEK

Did mine in Crisco.

----------


## Rosemary

The classic.

----------


## Voosh

> Bears are so yesterday already, Vooshie. Today was flour.  :p 
> 
> Alright, I gotta ask... Did you eat the sushi, tripe stew and sausage during the same meal???




Yep. Bread with fresh butter was excellent too. I chased it all down with a can of low sodium V8. 

I can never remember the name of that rock hard small Italian sausage that goes so well with a good cheese. Like I said. I walk in. They greet me and I point at what I want and use my hands to indicate how thin and how much. It works. 


As for Crisco - We indudge in lard every so often. Try to make real refried beans or real "angel wing" pastry without lard. To each their own. I know it can be a health issue, of course. All within reason. 





http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes...-wings-cookies

----------


## Rosemary

Angel Wing pastry was my childhood pastry for special occasions. Our local bakery was Deiters.  Many thought it was Dieters - took some sorting out. True story.

----------


## Voosh

I just stuck the recipe in my previous post. 

IMHO. Lard is the only way to make the real deal.

----------


## Rosemary

My great Uncle Howard used to make Dough Boys.  Fried in lard... delicious.

----------


## katva

> Originally Posted by katva
> 
> ....so ANYWAYS......thanks for posting the recipe---I'm going to try it Sunday, with rice flour and peanut oil, in my cast iron pan.  
> 
> Once I get the chestnut flour from Amazon, I will try it with chicken for a nice dinner for Tomva next week
> 
>  :)
> 
> 
> ...



I CAN'T belive it!  I got my chestnut flour today, left it on the counter (still in its FedEx box), ran out to pick my son up from track practice (gone 10 minutes max), and my BAD dog ate the whole thing up!  Just some shredded cardboard and lumps of what must have been very delicious flour left on my kitchen floor....He never does this!!!!  That stuff must be amazing.
 } :Frown:   } :Frown:   } :Frown:   } :Frown:   } :Frown:   } :Frown:   } :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

I'm sorry but thats just too funny.....LOL

----------


## JEK

Ah, fragrant stool . . .  roll them in panko and heat the peanut oil to  . . . .

----------


## katva

ha ha guys   :Wink:  M. Patrick is laughing too....

I'm over it.....and the $ 16.00

----------


## amyb

Try try again!

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:  

I will!  Full report to follow.....next week, I guess.

----------


## andynap

Sorry about that but my cats would never have done that-  :P  :P

----------

